# Mudhole MHX?



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Anyone here using Mudhole's MHX blanks in Texas waters? Just curious, because after fishing here for a year, I'm getting ready to order about 6 blanks, dedicated to Texas fishing.

I have been using 2 blanks, their SJ8600....7' 2 "....4.5 tip,.... .488 butt....1.7 oz. ..for trout/reds using single hooked soft plastics and 8 lb. mono line. I built the rods several years ago, for bonefish in the Keys and Mexico. Here in Texas, my best fish is a 32 inch snook, taken on a Spook Jr. I would try not to use a larger topwater (one-knocker) on one of these blanks for fear of being able to set the hooks on such a light rod.

The other is the SJ843. It is 7', has a 5 tip, .544 butt and weighs 2.3 oz. I used this blank in the Keys for permit, again using 8 lb. mono. This is a pretty ballsy rod and I use it in Texas with hard plastics and popping corks, although there may be a better blank for that. But the rod has the stiffness to set the trebles of a one-knocker or Super Spook. Here in Texas I use 10 lb. mono on the blank, mostly around structure where I may have to keep a snapper or grouper out of the rocks/pilings.

If any of y'all are using Mudhole MHX, which blanks have you found the most useful for here in Texas?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have built a few out of the MHX rods... IMO they are good blanks.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

No Texas experience but my favorite blank for upper slot redfish in Florida and Louisiana is the MHX SB812. It comfortably casts a 1/8oz leadhead with plastic tail up to the Top Dog mirrolure topwater with a spinning reel. Has more power and a faster action than I prefer for larger trout.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

That's interesting....at only 6'9", are you using it as a spinning rod? I would imagine so, if you are throwing such light plastics. I have no idea why I am stuck on 7 foot rods. I find it easier to go longer, in order to cast very light lures or to help with action on topwater lures (softer tip) But shorter rods are often better fish fighting tools, especially if casting distance is not a necessity. I've caught a ton of redfish in Florida and on the west coast at least, had a huge problem catching one small enough to keep. Is it still that way?

The blanks I have in mind to buy, are:

SJ 842....7' This seems to be a shorter version of the SJ 8600, but with a slightly bigger butt and faster taper. It casts a slightly heavier lure, but mostly I hope it has better hook setting ability for my topwaters. I don't trust the 8600 to get that job done with larger lures (hook) like the Spook one-knocker.

MB 842.....7' Is just a little softer than my SJ 843, but would still have similar power. I'll use it for deep running plugs and maybe popping corks as well.

MB 843.....7' Is beefier than my SJ 843 and I'll use this with 12-15 line to horse snapper and smaller (but hopefully legal length) grouper away from structure.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, the SB812 as a spinning rod. I've shortened one to 6'6" for fishing out of a boat without a casting deck. Lots of reds over slot in the IRL on Florida east coast, but for the same length Louisiana fish usually run a couple pounds heavier.

Closest experience with the blanks you mentioned is the MB782 (6' 6") which is a little under powered for the reds but is nice for trout, especially wading.


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

I like the 7' light saltwater blank, i don't know the model #


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Thanks guys.....I'm in Stuart, Florida right now and just got of the phone with Mudhole. I could have gone up there and seen the blanks first hand, but they're a PIA to get to, unless you live close by. (2 1/2 hrs. from Stuart). But I am fairly confident in my calculations, based on the rods I have already built and what I want these blanks to do in Texas waters. Having my order shipped to Texas, so I save about $50 in sales tax.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Not to be a party pooper, but the USPS just lost my order. Mudhole is going to make good on it and send my order out again.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Wow....that's not good. But Kudos to Mudhole on the replacement order. I always felt that USPS, UPS, etc., very rarely "lost" a shipment. I believe in most cases it is stolen by someone within the system who recognizes it for what it is and wants it for himself or a friend. This is especially true if you have already received a shipment from a given vendor and therefore you already know that your address is viable as kept in their system. This is my first components shipment to my Texas address and I take a little solace in knowing that I have already received their catalog to this address.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Permit Rat. Iâ€™m an MHX distributor in Louisiana. If you need any blanks give me a call or send a message. I carry over 125 models of MHX blanks in stock. Shipping to you would be around two to three days and my prices are the same as Mudhole. I stock just about everything that works for inshore and bass fishing for the gulf region.


----------

